# Golden facing away



## Trí Tran (Feb 20, 2021)

Not a problem, just curious... when I sit down on the floor/ground to pet and play with the dog, he always come next to me, and lay down facing away. Not putting his face towards my face.

I think it’s because he doesn’t want to face his Alpha. My wife thinks he trusts me so he’s comfortable with his back to me. It can be both, I guess.... are there other possible explanation? Other dogs we had don’t mind putting their head next to mine.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## MangeRover (Jun 4, 2021)

How old is he?


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Not a clue but Teddy knows I’m in charge 😁 at home, not my big husband, I’m the one that really makes him stick to the rules and boundaries.... and even though my husband is the soft touch..... guess what.... I’m the one he follows around like a groupie. I’m the one he cuddles up to usually to my side on the sofa. But also face on, he often lays on the square metre footstool and lays his head over one on my feet or shin facing me.
So I don’t know about the whole ‘alpha’ dog not wanting to face you thing. I do know most dogs don’t like face on cuddles. Ours included. Side hugs are better.


----------



## Trí Tran (Feb 20, 2021)

MangeRover said:


> How old is he?


4


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Really impossible to say what's going on without seeing the dog.

I will say that if my dogs come up and plop down next to me but face away - it's usually them keeping me company.

Sitting across the room from me, they face me - so they can keep an eye on me in case I take off.

The alpha dog stuff does not necessarily apply the way you describe.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

My oldest always faces away. In a crate (especially in class), he faces the wall and shows us all his butt. When he comes to me for petting, he usually starts with chest rubs and then turns and leans his butt up against me. I don't know why he faces away in a crate, but I think Megora is spot-on with the "keeping company" thought. I think he just likes existing with me in the moment because he gets all comfy and we just sit together.

On the other hand, my youngest always faces outwards in a crate and pretty much only faces me to be pet.

They are quite different personality wise too.


----------



## Trí Tran (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks for all replies. I do notice, like Megora said, he would sit facing me when he’s away, in case I “escape” to go on that walk, or God forbids, get some food without him. 😂😂


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2013)

Our dog, Crispin, always sat facing away from us when he wanted attention, and I think it was because more than anything he wanted a backscratch or a good backrub. He tended to have itchy skin at times, and loved a good backscratch (or backrub). He was not fond of anything in his face (no head pats, no kisses) yet he was the most attached, sweet, calm guy on the planet. 

My husband and I used to laugh and say he was "spatially challenged" because sometimes he'd sit far enough away from us that we'd have to scooch toward him to reach him for that backscratch or lovely little rub. 

There was no alpha stuff involved; it was more a matter of his individual preference. Our first dog, Jasper, was all over us with dog kisses. I once trained Crispin to "kiss kiss" by using treats, and he did so with such obvious reluctance that I realized this was not something he liked and I should give it up. Which, I did, and enjoyed those rear backrubs.

This was taken a couple of months after his surgery for hemangiosarcoma; he was doing very well. He lived an entire year post-diagnosis, with, of course, a lot of care and a lot of back rubs. Maybe you can see how far I'm sitting on the edge of the chair to reach him...lol. I'd give a lot to do it one more time.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

My dog generally sits close to me facing away. This is his way of demanding a neck rub (or, if he is standing, a butt rub).


----------

